# SE Washington



## Paula Richard (Jun 18, 2004)

Anyone with news of the Qual?

Thanks,

Paula


----------



## JKL (Oct 19, 2007)

No news on the Qual, sorry.


Open callbacks to the 4th series tomorrow are:

1 Abby / Henninger
7 Moxie / Fangsrud
9 Boss / Gonia
10 Kuch / Fangsrud
17 Tru / Henninger
18 Rudy / Fangsrud
20 Chip / Wilson
21 Biscuit / McKnight
22 Pilot / Fangsrud *****Yeah!!!!!!
25 Drake / Henninger
27 Truman / Fangsrud
29 Chip / Gonia
30 Andi / Jones
31 Fen / Fangsrud
33 Ozzie / Gonia


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Thanks for posting. Go Pilot (love that dog). Fen. Tuman, Rudy (Gold or Black?), Kuch and Moxie. Good luck Eric! Marie


----------



## speedy (Oct 24, 2005)

Qual Results:

1 Lacey / Terry Scott
2 Belle / Mark Jones
3 Pete / Marty Peterson
4 Git'r / Ken Jackson
RJ Rip / Matt Weiner
Jams Indy / Ann Rauff; Cutter / Andrew Kahn; Chewie / Dave Catey

I believe these are handlers, not sure about Cutter's handler...

These guys know how to run a well organized, excellent trial.


----------



## Kris Hunt (Feb 25, 2005)

CONGRATULATIONS TERRY SCOTT AND FOXHAVEN'S CHANTILLY LACEY!!! That is Lacey's second Qual WIN. 

Kris


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Congratulations Terry Scott.
Marie


----------



## JKL (Oct 19, 2007)

Annette said:


> Thanks for posting. Go Pilot (love that dog). Fen. Tuman, Rudy (Gold or Black?), Kuch and Moxie. Good luck Eric! Marie



Black Rudy.

Thanks Marie, Pilot is really a nice dog. Where's Lightning?

Kim


----------



## Barb/x2crr (Oct 18, 2005)

Way to Go Mark! Second is QAA -- You have worked really hard and came a long way! 

Now pull it off with Andi in the Open! We're rooting for you!


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Kim Pilot is going to really go places. Lightning is home with me. He just isn't quite ready for the major stakes. Not cost effective to send him on the winter spring trip. When I am home there is no training and that is part of the problem. I should mention that Pilot is the youngest of Eric dogs going into the last series. The others are also really nice ,talented dogs.


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Barb is Belle ( Mark Jones)a Levi pup? Congratulations to Belle and Mark.


----------



## North Mountain (Oct 20, 2003)

Yeah Belle! She was one of the dog's on the California Trip with me this spring. Don Grensman owns her. She is by Nitro I belive.

Laura


----------



## Barb/x2crr (Oct 18, 2005)

No Belle is not a Levi pup. I got see Belle when she was in training with Laura Nordberg. Mark Jones use to be in our club before he moved to Washington. Mark and I judged the open last year together in Connell. Her owner is a super nice guy, too.


----------



## Kris Hunt (Feb 25, 2005)

Gotta Love those Nitro dogs. I'm getting another one here shortly, pups due April 4th. They are my favorite to train. My Nitro dog Barkley is passing on the same qualities, just really fun to be around and a joy to train and can MARK.

Good Job Laura!!!!

Kris


----------



## drdawg (Apr 4, 2004)

Any progress on the Derby?
Is the Open over?
Results anyone?


----------



## JKL (Oct 19, 2007)

Results of the Open:

1st FC Fen Wizzard O/Brian Johnston H/Eric Fangsrud
2nd Marauders Aviator O/Wayne Johnston H/Eric Fangsrud
3rd CFC DB's Rockin' Rudy O/Steve Holst H/Eric Fangsrud
4th Andi's Black Magic O/H Mark Jones
RJ Widgeons Carbon Chip O/Tom Hartl & JJ Heneghan H/Jim Gonia
Jams:
Duckmountains Diary of a Mad Man O/Randy Cowin H/Jim Gonia
Mr Truman of Rimrock O/Ron Kiehn H/Eric Fangsrud
Moonstones Sea Biscuit Run O/H Bill McKnight
DW's Short Stack O/H Dave Wilson
FC Henningers Slick N Ready O/Steve Copson H/John Henninger
Me D Boss O/JJ Heneghan H/Jim Gonia
TaylorLab's Moxie O/Steve Holst H/Eric Fangsrud


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

JKL said:


> Results of the Open:
> 
> 1st FC Fen Wizzard O/Brian Johnston H/Eric Fangsrud
> 2nd Marauders Aviator O/Wayne Johnston H/Eric Fangsrud
> ...


Wow, look at the weekend that Fangsrud had.


----------



## JKL (Oct 19, 2007)

Eric won the Open last weekend with Fen also so now he's qualified for the National.


----------



## Kris Hunt (Feb 25, 2005)

CONGRATS ERIC!!! What a weekend. That FEN is an amazing animal. Congratulations to Mark Jones for taking a placement and to Bill and Biscuit for several finishes in a row.

Kris


----------



## speedy (Oct 24, 2005)

Amateur Callbacks (after water blind).

Chip / Tom Hartl
Drake / Michael Spalding
Andi / Mark Jones
Chip / Dave Wilson
Bb / Al Dado
Pete / Marty Peterson
Suzie / Bob Crabb
Biscuit / Bill McKnight
Dilly / Ann Rauff

9 dogs back for an 8 a.m. fourth series water marks.


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2008)

Way To Go Eric! Congrats To All


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Wow what a eekend Eric has had. Congratulations Eric, Brian,Wayne & Kim, Steve. Wish I was there. 
Marie


----------



## Kris Hunt (Feb 25, 2005)

HEY That's Pee-a-lot that got 2nd!!!! (hehe) Congrats Pilot, Wayne and Kim.

Kris


----------



## JKL (Oct 19, 2007)

Kris Hunt said:


> HEY That's Pee-a-lot that got 2nd!!!! (hehe) Congrats Pilot, Wayne and Kim.
> 
> Kris


That would be Mr. P., he's a big boy now!

Kim


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

I didn't know about that name but it is still very accurate.


----------



## JKL (Oct 19, 2007)

Partial Am placements:
1st Widgeons Carbon Chip O/H Tom Hartl and I think its now AFC!
2nd Pete O/H Marty Peterson, no more Qual for you Pete Peterson!
3rd Andi's Black Magic O/H Mark Jones 4th in the Open and 3rd in Am, NICE weekend!!
4th Drake O/H Scott Spalding .... really nice Chocolate, Jammed the Open with Henninger also!
RJ DW's Short Stack O/H Dave Wilson, jammed Open also!

Thats all I have sorry for no more info......


----------



## North Mountain (Oct 20, 2003)

Congrats Kim on Mr. Pee's Open 2nd!

Special congrats to my friend Mark Jones - Qual 2nd with Belle, Amateur 3rd and Open 4th with Andi! WOW WAY TO GO MR. JONES!

Laura


----------



## tscheuble (Nov 1, 2004)

Congratulations to Tom and Chip on the win and new AFC!!!! That makes three Am. wins in about 12 months, what a great way to get that AFC. Congratulations as well to Mark and Jim at McKenna for their part in turning Chip into the real deal (and an Open RJ this weekend too). 

From mother Splash, sister Maddi and Todd at Widgeon Creek


----------

